# New Member / Lens Recs



## Totti (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi guys,

Been lurking for a few weeks now, gaining insights but need to ask for advice, as in 2 weeks i'll be taking the punt on a new 5D3 and I'm budgeting for around 2 lenses to go with it.

My uses: Predominantly hobby, but I will need it a lot of the time to shoot bottle image photography at work (which I have a light tent for).

I really, really like the look of the 50mm 1.2L. I love the creamy bokeh and amazing subject isolation. To complement this prime, I was looking at the 24-105 f4L due to it's good image quality, wide focal range and IS (I want to eventually shoot some vacation videos).

So, is this the zoom you would go for? I had looked at the 24-70 f.28 II but honestly I think with the 50 in my kit, id be at risk of selling myself short with just these 2 lenses to begin.

I understand that due to me upgrading from a Sony a350, and taking the most rapid crash photography course you'll find (I've gone from an ignorant to almost completely grasping the theory behind taking photos in about 4 weeks).

Advice welcomed.

Cheers

Stef


----------



## Niterider (Feb 12, 2013)

I would look at the Sigma 35mm lens. It outperforms anything nikon, canon, sony, etc. can offer. The 24-105mm would be a good bet given your needs. I would keep an eye out for deals because I have seen it drop around $740 from Big Value Inc. (through eBay, but no canon warranty). Or even less during a canon refurb sale. 

You mentioned shooting bottle image photography. What about getting a 100mm F2.8L lens. I see it recommended for product photography. There also are the tilt shift lenses, but those are specialty lenses and are not cheap!


----------



## J.R. (Feb 12, 2013)

Get the 24-105 as a part of the kit. The lens is a steal that way because it comes at a very nice price. 

50L f/1.2 takes people to extreme opinions, some don't like it at all while some just have to have it! I'd suggest you try out one on rent and see how it goes. The 50mm f/1.2 can be tricky to master due to aberrations and focus shifts. Considering you are taking a crash course, don't expect immediate wonders from the 50mm f/1.2 - you are more than likely to end up frustrated with the results initially. 

If you really need the 50mm, I recommend you should also try the 50mm f/1.4 and see for yourself, the difference in the IQ of these lenses. 

OTOH, why not go in for one of the 70-200 lenses. Canon has a excellent selection of the 70-200s and you could take your pick depending on your budget. 70-200 are extremely important focal lengths and these lenses will not let you down.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 12, 2013)

Totti said:


> I really, really like the look of the 50mm 1.2L. I love the creamy bokeh and amazing subject isolation. To complement this prime, I was looking at the 24-105 f4L due to it's good image quality, wide focal range and IS (I want to eventually shoot some vacation videos).
> 
> So, is this the zoom you would go for?


Excellent choice (i.e. 24-105 f/4 L IS & 50 f/1.2 L)
If I was in your position (and since you like "creamy bokeh" and "subject isolation"), I'd go with 85 f/1.2 L (instead of the 50 f/1.2 L) as the 85 f/1.2 L has even better subject isolation (personally I feel, I made a mistake of not getting a 85mm prime lens)... but you probably have a reason to get the 50mm ... either way your selection is excellent, as they say "Just Do It"! ... Happy Shopping!


----------



## AudioGlenn (Feb 12, 2013)

Wider angle lenses will help tell the "story" of a scene while telephotos will give you a more "intimate" look. 

I think the 24-105 is a great lens to start out with. I'd start with that (in the kit, as suggested in prior recommendations) before you purchase your second lens. See what focal length you like using. most people choose between the 35mm and the 50mm, and sometimes the 85mm. I personally went with the 35mm f/1.4L. It suited my tastes.


----------



## greger (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think you will be disappointed with the 5Dlll in any way. A 2.8 zoom lens if it stays at 2.8 at all focal lengths will be
a great lens to have. For Product Photography and Macro you can't go wrong with the Canon 100 2.8 ll. Something you might want to think about is filter thread size of your lens choices, can you buy step up rings so filters you buy can be used on all of or most of your lenses.



> So, is this the zoom you would go for? I had looked at the 24-70 f.28 II but honestly I think with the 50 in my kit, id be at risk of selling myself short with just these 2 lenses to begin.



Starting with 24-70 2.8 and 100 2.8 ll Macro wouldn't be limiting if you were to buy a 70-200 2.8 in the future as a third lens.


----------



## J.R. (Feb 12, 2013)

greger said:


> I don't think you will be disappointed with the 5Dlll in any way. A 2.8 zoom lens if it stays at 2.8 at all focal lengths will be
> a great lens to have. For Product Photography and Macro you can't go wrong with the Canon 100 2.8 ll. Something you might want to think about is filter thread size of your lens choices, can you buy step up rings so filters you buy can be used on all of or most of your lenses.
> 
> 
> ...



100 2.8 II ... What lens is this?


----------



## Zv (Feb 12, 2013)

The 100mm f/2.8L IS is probably a smart choice for product photography. Good for any detail on the bottles. Of course you could just use a 50 and crop in post, with all those pixels to play with it won't really matter how much you crop as long as the lighting is good and the image is sharp (which it will be with that lens!). 

I also agree on a 70-200 some time in the future, maybe the 2.8 II version though depends on your needs. 

For travel the 24-105L seems to do well, it covers all the usual focal lengths. I wish I had bought that lens with the 5D II kit myself!

I would also try the 85L and 50L and see which you like better. You might find the bokeh of the 85 even nicer than the 50. (Theyre both super expensive so maybe consider the Sigma versions).


----------



## sandymandy (Feb 12, 2013)

Think twice about the 50mm 1.2L. At one point you WILL be bored of the "bokeh look" cuz all ur photos tend to look the same. But the 50mm 1.2L isnt awesome anymore when u stop it down. I suggest getting the 50 1.4 first until you hit a point where you really feel like u need 1.2 aperture.


----------



## Eli (Feb 12, 2013)

sandymandy said:


> Think twice about the 50mm 1.2L. At one point you WILL be bored of the "bokeh look" cuz all ur photos tend to look the same. But the 50mm 1.2L isnt awesome anymore when u stop it down.



I just laughed out loud.


----------



## elflord (Feb 12, 2013)

Totti said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been lurking for a few weeks now, gaining insights but need to ask for advice, as in 2 weeks i'll be taking the punt on a new 5D3 and I'm budgeting for around 2 lenses to go with it.
> 
> ...



If you're after subject isolation, 50mm on full frame is kind of wide (85mm seems like a more logical choice). Since you haven't been doing this very long, why not rent a few lenses to get a better idea of what your taste is ?

hold off buying more lenses for now, shoot with the one prime and zoom for a while and it will become clear what will best supplement your kit. 

BTW, did you have any plans to buy a flash ?


----------



## AmbientLight (Feb 12, 2013)

Go either for the 50mm f1.2 or for the 85mm f1.2. There is no need to start with the f1.4, if the 50mm L is within your budget. Your choice should depend on your preferred focal length. The 85mm L is a better lens for sure, but as an example I tend to shoot at 50mm far more often than on 85mm.

Adding the 24-105 zoom is a great choice. That it is f4 and not f2.8 is not a big issue with a 5D Mark III, especially since you have the fast prime for wide aperture shots.


----------



## chas1113 (Feb 12, 2013)

The EF 50mm f/1.4 is a much-maligned lens. It's really not as bad as everyone says. I've had it for years and it's never broken in my hand, focuses fairly fast with no shifts and has relatively good geometry. What most people mistake for soft focus wide open is really a lack of contrast. In a light tent with proper lighting setup, that shouldn't be a problem. For the money you'd be shelling out for the 50mm 1.2 L, you could get the EF 50mm 1.4, the EF 85mm 1.8 AND the EF 100mm 2.8 L (a stellar lens!). I would think that would put you in product shot heaven.

BTW: There is no better kit lens on the planet than the 24-105mm L for the money (maybe the EF-S 17-55, but we're talking full frame here).


----------



## bholliman (Feb 12, 2013)

chas1113 said:


> For the money you'd be shelling out for the 50mm 1.2 L, you could get the EF 50mm 1.4, the EF 85mm 1.8 AND the EF 100mm 2.8 L (a stellar lens!). I would think that would put you in product shot heaven.
> BTW: There is no better kit lens on the planet than the 24-105mm L for the money (maybe the EF-S 17-55, but we're talking full frame here).



+1

Definitely start with the 24-105. A great all purpose lens and a terrific value. Adding one or more fast primes will let you handle low-light shooting nicely. I chose the 50 1.4 over the 50 1.2 L after reading many reviews and renting both for a week at different times. To me the 1.4 is 90% as good at 1/3 the cost. I used the money I saved to buy a 135L!


----------



## agierke (Feb 12, 2013)

> I've gone from an ignorant to almost completely grasping the theory behind taking photos in about 4 weeks



really? lol...do tell!


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 12, 2013)

chas1113 said:


> BTW: There is no better kit lens on the planet than the 24-105mm L for the money (maybe the EF-S 17-55, but we're talking full frame here).



+1


----------



## Totti (Feb 13, 2013)

Niterider said:


> I would look at the Sigma 35mm lens. It outperforms anything nikon, canon, sony, etc. can offer. The 24-105mm would be a good bet given your needs. I would keep an eye out for deals because I have seen it drop around $740 from Big Value Inc. (through eBay, but no canon warranty). Or even less during a canon refurb sale.
> 
> You mentioned shooting bottle image photography. What about getting a 100mm F2.8L lens. I see it recommended for product photography. There also are the tilt shift lenses, but those are specialty lenses and are not cheap!



Thanks, will see what it comes down to. I'll be buying in Singapore in a couple of weeks as the prices where I am (Australia) are frankly fraudulent.

I like the 100 2.8 choice ( I had a minolta one on my Sony) but I think for the degree that most people want you can still achieve comparable results with a 50 and crop it in post.



J.R. said:


> OTOH, why not go in for one of the 70-200 lenses. Canon has a excellent selection of the 70-200s and you could take your pick depending on your budget. 70-200 are extremely important focal lengths and these lenses will not let you down.


Definately on the next to purchase list. I sat next to a friend of my girlfriends at a wedding who was using the 2.8L and it is seriously bokehliscious. 



Rienzphotoz said:


> Excellent choice (i.e. 24-105 f/4 L IS & 50 f/1.2 L)
> If I was in your position (and since you like "creamy bokeh" and "subject isolation"), I'd go with 85 f/1.2 L (instead of the 50 f/1.2 L) as the 85 f/1.2 L has even better subject isolation (personally I feel, I made a mistake of not getting a 85mm prime lens)... but you probably have a reason to get the 50mm ... either way your selection is excellent, as they say "Just Do It"! ... Happy Shopping!



Thanks for the kind words. I want to master the art of 50mm photography but i'll definately map my zoom ranges and if I stray towards that end will definitely look to purchasing.



Zv said:


> The 100mm f/2.8L IS is probably a smart choice for product photography. Good for any detail on the bottles. Of course you could just use a 50 and crop in post, with all those pixels to play with it won't really matter how much you crop as long as the lighting is good and the image is sharp (which it will be with that lens!).
> 
> I also agree on a 70-200 some time in the future, maybe the 2.8 II version though depends on your needs.
> 
> ...



Ahh cheers - Yeah hoping my lighting setup is adequate. I did a bottle shot lately that went into a national newspaper using nothing but my lights, my tent and my iPhone (SLR broke). Lighting was good on the shot so imagine when I get this beauty!



elflord said:


> If you're after subject isolation, 50mm on full frame is kind of wide (85mm seems like a more logical choice). Since you haven't been doing this very long, why not rent a few lenses to get a better idea of what your taste is ?
> 
> hold off buying more lenses for now, shoot with the one prime and zoom for a while and it will become clear what will best supplement your kit.
> 
> BTW, did you have any plans to buy a flash ?



I'd rent, but i'm without a body at the moment - and by the time I come back I'm paying almost double Asia prices.. I'm fairly confident the fifty will be the right choice (well, mostly confident now thanks to some positive 85 reviews!)

I did have plans to buy a flash, but no idea where to start.. Anything decent for $2-300?



agierke said:


> really? lol...do tell!



One of the benefits of OCD  Tunnel vision sure is a wonderous thing.


Also.. While I'm asking - Tripods? What do you recommend. Anything decent for $200? My buddy had a gorilla pod in his backpack which looks like it would be handy (Want to do some long exposures of Maldives where we are headed after Singapore). Obviously the gorilla pod wont suffice for my work shots though, so advice appreciated.


----------



## Niterider (Feb 13, 2013)

I would check out the manfrotto 055xprob legs and a manfrotto 496RC2 or 498RC2 ball head (only difference is if you shoot panoramas). The 055xprob has the extending center column which is pretty nifty and it is a very stable tripod. Not light though. 

I dont use manfrotto legs though because the carbon fiber ones are out of my price range and the aluminum is too heavy for me. The 055xprob legs weigh over 5 pounds alone!


----------



## brad goda (Feb 13, 2013)

try the Canon 50mm macro... although its light, ugly, focus ring sucks, non USM and just affordable,,,
its IQ is better than the 50mm 1.4 1.8 and equals or better than the 1.2L.....
oohhohh here come the holla back... but REALLY its on the test charts and its on the images...

practical for macro... although not 1:1 work... affordable... small light...
but a monster performer... hands down... 

believe me I WANT THE 501.2L... BUT my ugly Betty kicks ass.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 13, 2013)

Totti said:


> Also.. While I'm asking - Tripods? What do you recommend. Anything decent for $200? My buddy had a gorilla pod in his backpack which looks like it would be handy (Want to do some long exposures of Maldives where we are headed after Singapore). Obviously the gorilla pod wont suffice for my work shots though, so advice appreciated.


While this is not light like the Gorilla Pod but for under $200 you may want to consider this robust Tripod Legs & Ball Head:
Manfrotto 190XPROB Pro Aluminum Tripod Legs (weights 1.8 Kg, supports 5KG load)
&
Manfrotto 496RC2 Compact Ball Head with 200PL-14 QR Plate (weighs 420 gms, supports 6 Kg load)
Together (legs & Ball head) cost less than $190 ... if you are willing to spend more than get the Carbon Fiber legs ... might cost you around $100 more. 
Check these pics to see what the Tripod can do


----------



## crasher8 (Feb 13, 2013)

Check out the Oben Carbon CT-2410, great value, compact and yet sturdy for a 5d3+70-200. 2.35 pounds.


----------



## Totti (Feb 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Totti said:
> 
> 
> > Also.. While I'm asking - Tripods? What do you recommend. Anything decent for $200? My buddy had a gorilla pod in his backpack which looks like it would be handy (Want to do some long exposures of Maldives where we are headed after Singapore). Obviously the gorilla pod wont suffice for my work shots though, so advice appreciated.
> ...



Thanks for the awesome response. Have decided on the 190CXPRO3 Carbon =)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 14, 2013)

Totti said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Totti said:
> ...


Your are welcome ... Happy Shopping ... one of the many nicest things about photography


----------



## sdsr (Feb 14, 2013)

As others have said, by all means get the 24-105, and get it as the kit lens for your 5DIII, whereupon the lens becomes a remarkable bargain. (And while it's nice to have faster primes and even zooms in low light, you'll be amazed at how well it performs in low light on a FF camera.) 

As for the rest, what focal lengths do you find yourself preferring on your current Sony? Plus, at the risk of insulting you with the obvious, are you taking into account the difference it will make on focal length moving from your Sony, which I believe is a crop-sensor DSLR, to a FF camera? That 50mm you (think you) want will give you a focal length that looks like c. 33mm on your Sony; to get the 50 you're familiar with, you'll need 75mm. To get the equivalent of a 100mm macro on your Sony you'll need a 150mm macro; and so on. Moreover, your Sony has IS built into the camera, no? If you need IS, you'll have to look for lenses that have it.

As for starting with just two lenses, my taste may be nothing like yours, but I would get the 24-105 and, if you want shallow focus/isolation/smooth bokeh, get the 135L - it doesn't overlap with the zoom and, although it's not as fast as the 50 or 85 Ls, thanks to its greater focal length it provides comparable isolation, superlative background smoothness, and generally fantastic image quality. If, as I would, you want more reach, consider one of the 70-200 IS Ls or the 70-300 IS L (they're all great performers) or, if you want to minimize overlap, the 100-400L. At their longer ends they can provide similar portrait effects (isolation, blur etc.); you'll just have to stand farther away and make sure the background isn't too close....


----------



## JBeckwith (Feb 14, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Totti said:
> 
> 
> > Also.. While I'm asking - Tripods? What do you recommend. Anything decent for $200? My buddy had a gorilla pod in his backpack which looks like it would be handy (Want to do some long exposures of Maldives where we are headed after Singapore). Obviously the gorilla pod wont suffice for my work shots though, so advice appreciated.
> ...


This is the combo I have and it's great. I don't see any reason to upgrade any time soon because it's light enough and it's plenty durable so it should last quite a while.


----------



## Totti (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys.

Am I missing anything else? Which Speedlight is worth getting?

Also, what about Mic's? I like the portable ones that digitalrev have, but are there any good stereo ones that hook onto the top? 

Also, in dim-lit situations (ie birthdays) if shooting with a fast lens (such as 1.2) can you get by without a flash? 

Finally, bag/satchel recs? 

Gracias.

Stef


----------



## Zv (Feb 15, 2013)

Totti said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> 
> Am I missing anything else? Which Speedlight is worth getting?
> 
> ...



You might not need a flash with a fast prime but getting the focus just right at f/1.2 will be a difficult task. You'll prob find around f/2 to be a decent trade-off with enough dof to negate any focus errors. Just up the ISO about one or two stops to compensate. If that means using too high an ISO than you would like then - Use a flash for fill. 

Bags - I like Kata bags, just personal pref. depends what size and requirements etc. crumpler also make nice satchel type bags. Some lowepro stuff is ok too. I use a fastpack 200 for day trips, it has a nice extra compartment for your shopping etc.


----------



## Totti (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

All set up. 

here is about image #3 I took upon receiving the kit. Pretty good for a first-timer =) Let me know what you think of the composition,

50mm, at 1.2.

Still learning the ropes of (semi) manual photography, but loving every minute of it


----------



## Jan Jasinski (Feb 23, 2013)

> 100 2.8 II ... What lens is this?


He probably means the 100L which is pretty much a V2 of the original 100mm macro except much better...

I would probably suggest the Sigma 50 f/1.4 and the Canon 70-200 f/2.8 II. If you can afford the 85 f/1.2 II then take that because it's a jawdropping piece of glass!

Another option would be the 85 II and the >600$ Canon 70-200 f/4 lens. That's a great piece of glass as well, razor sharp and inexpensive but the weight and range are quite attactive. Not an f/2.8 lens but capable of great bokeh as well.

There are many more lens combos I could name but for what your looking that's my 2 cents ^^

Jan


----------

